
Show HN: Remember – A progressive Todo app - sanchitnevgi
http://github.com/sanchitgn/remember
======
swsieber
I think the link in the ReadMe to the article about the motivations for this
project is a much better read: [https://medium.com/@sanchitgn/what-ive-learnt-
developing-a-m...](https://medium.com/@sanchitgn/what-ive-learnt-developing-a-
modern-progressive-web-app-d3abe69933fa#.lsladuzal)

It clears up why he's using a boatload of libraries. Basically, he wrote it in
such a way that you can save the page as a phone app/bookmark thing, and it'll
work even if you're offline.

~~~
CodeMage
Does anyone else find this PWA thing extremely ironic or is it just my age
showing? It seems like we're basically reinventing the days of Delphi and VB,
but this time it's over the Internet.

~~~
detaro
With a proper sandbox, and on multiple platforms, at the expense of resource
usage and annoying dev experience (matter of taste admittedly). So I'm not
sure where your Delphi comparison comes from, which IMHO was the opposite on
all those 4 counts: quick and easy-to-dev, but windows only and you never knew
if that .exe you downloaded was just a Todo app or a virus, a browser toolbar
or...

------
Softcadbury
The application is great but you illustrate perfectly what the web development
is becoming, tens of files for just 3 features (add, edit, complete)

~~~
ng-user
Perhaps it wasn't OP's intention to make the most elegant Todo application,
but rather learn a a new set of tools while creating an application (s)he's
rather familiar with?

Then again I actually have no idea.

You could easily write a VERY simple Todo application with the three features
you mentioned (add, edit, complete) using an HTML file and some Javascript.

At first glance, I don't suspect OP is trying to create the best Todo
application of all time.

~~~
tyingq
I think you're correct:

 _" I built to learn about progressive webapps or PWA"_

~~~
krylon
What is a "progressive" web app? Serious question!

EDIT: Thanks for the explanations!

~~~
callahad
Google's marketing term for websites that use Service Workers in a manner that
allows the site to function while offline. The sites also have to publish a
Manifest file with metadata like icons and a start URL to be considered a
"PWA."

------
tyingq
Interesting, and it did most things I expected intuitively.

One missing piece though...I expected to be able to move items up or down in
order. Basically sorting the to-do list. That doesn't appear to work.

~~~
sanchitnevgi
Hi, There are a lot of features missing (Reordering, lists maybe). I focused
on deploying as fast as possible and then adding features along the way. Also
my motive my learning and not the application itself (There are a lot of todo
apps out there already)

------
janci
Why someone needs "The big ones" plus 9 other libraries to do this? And a
package manager!

~~~
CodeMage
At this moment, the top comment points to the explanation. TL;DR: The author
is learning how to do PWAs.

~~~
janci
Why "progressive" application needs to be so bloated?

------
krylon
It does what it promises. One thing I miss is the option to un-complete a
task. Besides that, it's pretty pretty.

I like the the visual style, very minimalistic.

------
rubicon33
The "progressive" part of this is all Firebase.

Firebase handles your offline database, and syncing it for you automatically
when you are reconnected.

------
drizze
The animation into 'completed' is a little too jerky imo. Also the concept
looks very similar to 'clear'.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clear-tasks-reminders-to-
do/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clear-tasks-reminders-to-
do/id493136154?mt=8)

------
nishs
I see Firebase being used often around here to host progressive apps. Is there
something that Firebase offers that is conducive to build progressive apps?

~~~
alexland
It seamlessly handles a changing network connection. When there's no internet
connection, you still get to use the local database, and when there is a
connection it'll sync everything with the server.

------
lemiffe
Missed opportunity to call it 'Member :P

------
petropolisful
$ yarn start

yarn start v0.18.1

$ react-scripts start

sh: react-scripts: command not found

...The demo site looks cool, though :)

~~~
ultrafez
To get the react-scripts command, you'll need to globally install the react-
scripts package with:

npm install -g react-scripts

